# LF: Anyone have access to CNC machine/able to machine aluminum?



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

So, its been a few weeks since Nanotuners shut down and the heatsink I ordered for my Biocube 29 is unconfirmed still. Tried emailing them but no response. I think I'm going to have to reverse the charges through Visa...

ANYWAYS...I'm thinking of getting a rather large heatsink but would have to cut some areas out and machine some of the fins down to allow for an additional 120mm heatsink which would be mounted in the top of the lid. Basically, something very very similar to this: C-Jerome's BC29 LED Build.

I wouldn't need a whole bunch of hole drilled for the LEDs since I'm not using XRE or XPG or other small LEDs. I'm using LED plates which are larger...maybe only 8 or 12 holes are needed and I think I can do those by hand.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

BUMP!!! Anyone know anybody? Its going to be a real pain to grind down the heatsink otherwise...sigh.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

wish i did, but all that get's yah is a bump.......


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A CNC is a a computer controlled machine which is way too sophisticated for what you want done. What you are thinking of is a machine shop.

But for what you are looking for, a drill press and a Dremel may be able to get it done.

If you have a clear plan and want to drill it over, we can talk.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, I was actually thinking of a Computer Controlled Machine.  It's to mill out/reduce the height of the fins in the center portion of the heatsink so that a fan will fit mounted through the hood of the BC29. A manual mill would work just as well actually. I suppose I'd be able to Dremel out some of the fins with a cutoff disc. I've done that before on a smaller scale and I found it to be a PITA already.

Something else I thought about was a manual nibbler tool...but I don't think they make any that would eat through the thickness of the fins on the heatsink, which is about 0.1 inches thick. 7.280" - HeatsinkUSA, LLC Store

I'm open to any other suggestions! It doesn't have to be super neat and tidy at the end of the day I suppose. It just has to be functional. 

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You could do that bit of simple milling with a drill press using an end mill and a cross slide vice.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I might be able to help I'm and aircraft structures tech and have all the machines you Need I can do for you just pm me if you want aluminum is my game


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

awsome . to bad your not here in alberta my brother has all that he builds compresore shacks for gaspiplines and uses them to make certain parts ,


----------

